# Mourinho, il miglior allenatore del Mondo. Video Documentario



## admin (16 Gennaio 2014)

Video Documentario prodotto da Espn e dedicato a Josè Mourinho. E' fatto molto bene, all'interno di trovano interviste a calciatori allenati da Mourinho e a dirigenti che ne spiegano il carattere, la metodologia e tanti altri aneddoti.

Video da Youtube qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

In quanto a personalità, leadership, comunicazione e maniacalità, senz'altro il migliore o tra i migliori. Per quanto riguarda invece le idee, la visione del gioco e ciò che esprimono poi sul campo le sue squadre sotto ogni aspetto, preferisco altri esempi.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> In quanto a personalità, leadership, comunicazione e maniacalità, senz'altro il migliore o tra i migliori. Per quanto riguarda invece le idee, la visione del gioco e ciò che esprimono poi sul campo le sue squadre sotto ogni aspetto, preferisco altri esempi.



Perfetto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Gennaio 2014)

attualmente credo sia il numero uno indiscusso nel panorama internazionale degli allenatori.Le sue squadre non hanno mai dato spettacolo,ma come motivatore non ha eguali.Il pragmatismo è l'essenza del suo modo di concepire il calcio ed i risultati ottenuti in carriera gli danno ragione.Da questo punto di vista mi ricorda fabio capello,a differenza del quale è decisamente piu' estroverso e di conseguenza tiene molto meglio il palcoscenico,riuscendo a diventare personaggio che entra nell'immaginario collettivo,da amare o da odiare,non esistono vie di mezzo per mourinho


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> In quanto a personalità, leadership, comunicazione e maniacalità, senz'altro il migliore o tra i migliori. Per quanto riguarda invece le idee, la visione del gioco e ciò che esprimono poi sul campo le sue squadre sotto ogni aspetto, preferisco altri esempi.



Io invece credo sia solamente una questione di mediaticità... Tutti i buoni allenatori hanno personalità, leadership, preparazione, conoscenze di settore (tecniche e tattiche), capacità di gestione dei giocatori, ecc. ecc. 

Persone caratterialmente diametralmente opposte come Capello e del Bosque (sia a livello di comunicazione, che di gestione, che di personalità, che di leadership) sono entrambi allenatori superiori a Mourinho che in più di questi ha solo la mediaticità, ossia una sorta di magnetismo che gli permette di attrarre le masse, una grande fotogenia, una personalità istrionica che va a braccetto con le televisioni, ecc. ecc.

Nelle descrizioni di Mourinho ne parlano tutti come un mostro della preparazione e della metodologia... Non credo che gli altri allenatori capaci lo siano molto meno; basti sfogliare il libro di Mortadella per intuire che a tattica e conoscenza degli avversari non ha nulla da invidiare allo special once...

Secondo me è bravo ma molto molto sopravvalutato.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io invece credo sia solamente una questione di mediaticità... Tutti i buoni allenatori hanno personalità, leadership, preparazione, conoscenze di settore (tecniche e tattiche), capacità di gestione dei giocatori, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Persone caratterialmente diametralmente opposte come Capello e del Bosque (sia a livello di comunicazione, che di gestione, che di personalità, che di leadership) sono entrambi allenatori superiori a Mourinho che in più di questi ha solo la mediaticità, ossia una sorta di magnetismo che gli permette di attrarre le masse, una grande fotogenia, una personalità istrionica che va a braccetto con le televisioni, ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente è col tempo entrato in gioco anche quel fattore, ma credo che come Mourinho sappia coinvolgere, dare stimoli e far sentire superiori agli avversari i propri uomini anche in situazioni d'inferiorità, con discorsi mirati, preparati o improvvisati che sia, non ci sia nessun altro: ci si nasce, non si diventa, al limite ci si lavora. E non parlo di ciò che emerge al di fuori, nelle conferenze stampa. 
La personalità e la leadership possono darti cose diverse, cambiano da allenatore ad allenatore, dipende anche da altri aspetti del loro carattere e dalla loro educazione, dalle loro esperienze. Non si può dire che Ancelotti non abbia personalità, ma non è di certo un grande comunicatore, si vede che è una persona buona, più schiva, riservata. Per me Mourinho è all'opposto uno a cui piace essere al centro, nucleo, motore: un motivatore come nessun altro, un trascinatore. Non ce n'è in giro di personalità altrettanto forti e sicure di loro stesse al limite ed oltre della presunzione. E te lo dice uno che non lo ha mai sopportato nè potuto sentire, lo considero persino un antisportivo, per i modi di fare.
Il discorso tattico poi non l'ho nemmeno affrontato. Le squadre di Mourinho giocano oggettivamente male, sanno solo come sfruttare i punti deboli dell'avversario o provocare in esso falle caratteriali.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2014)

Mourinho non ha rivoluzionato niente a livello tattico è vero.

Ma ha rivoluzionato il calcio a livello mentale come nessuno prima.
Oltre a ciò è laureato in educazione fisica se non erro, questo dimostra il fatto che le sue squadre non sì rompono praticamente mai.

I trofei parlano chiaro.. poi se volete menarla "ehehehe ma fa spendere ai suoi presidenti" "eheheh ha fenomeni " 
Non c'è stato nessun' allenatore che ha vinto senza far spendere.. il discorso se vale per mourinho vale pure per Guardiola e co.

Poi se volete menarla "heeheh ma ha fortuna" "ha fondoschiena"
Vorrei farli ricordae che Mourinho su 7 semifinali fatte, solo DUE VOLTE andò in finale e con le due rose più "scarse" che avesse avuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

una cosa che mi piace tanto di Mourinho è che ama i suoi giocatori e loro danno il massimo per lui
è una persona veramente intelligente, non gli sfugge NIENTE, poi attira tutte le polemiche su di sè in modo da lasciare tranquilli i propri giocatori

vincerà ancora tanto Mourinho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poi se volete menarla "heeheh ma ha fortuna" "ha fondoschiena"
> Vorrei farli ricordae che Mourinho su 7 semifinali fatte, solo DUE VOLTE andò in finale e con le due rose più "scarse" che avesse avuto.



già...e quì cito il prof [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]
Mourinho vince solo perchè ha c..o vero?


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già...e quì cito il prof [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]
> Mourinho vince solo perchè ha c..o vero?


Yep


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Yep



con il Real su 3 Semifinali 1 la doveva vincere, ma è un vincente e 5 semifinali perse su 7 è sfiga...altro che c..o

P:S: http://www.milanworld.net/titoli-discussioni-importante-vt7831.html#post377281
30 anni hai...credo


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con il Real su 3 Semifinali 1 la doveva vincere, ma è un vincente e 5 semifinali perse su 7 è sfiga...altro che c..o



A casa mia 5 semifinali perse su 7 non è sfiga ma incapacità... e qualcuno continua a dire che è l'allenatore migliore del mondo... ma in quale mondo scusate?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> In quanto a personalità, leadership, comunicazione e maniacalità, senz'altro il migliore o tra i migliori. Per quanto riguarda invece le idee, la visione del gioco e ciò che esprimono poi sul campo le sue squadre sotto ogni aspetto, preferisco altri esempi.





alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è col tempo entrato in gioco anche quel fattore, ma credo che come Mourinho sappia coinvolgere, dare stimoli e far sentire superiori agli avversari i propri uomini anche in situazioni d'inferiorità, con discorsi mirati, preparati o improvvisati che sia, non ci sia nessun altro: ci si nasce, non si diventa, al limite ci si lavora. E non parlo di ciò che emerge al di fuori, nelle conferenze stampa.
> La personalità e la leadership possono darti cose diverse, cambiano da allenatore ad allenatore, dipende anche da altri aspetti del loro carattere e dalla loro educazione, dalle loro esperienze. Non si può dire che Ancelotti non abbia personalità, ma non è di certo un grande comunicatore, si vede che è una persona buona, più schiva, riservata. Per me Mourinho è all'opposto uno a cui piace essere al centro, nucleo, motore: un motivatore come nessun altro, un trascinatore. Non ce n'è in giro di personalità altrettanto forti e sicure di loro stesse al limite ed oltre della presunzione. E te lo dice uno che non lo ha mai sopportato nè potuto sentire, lo considero persino un antisportivo, per i modi di fare.
> Il discorso tattico poi non l'ho nemmeno affrontato. Le squadre di Mourinho giocano oggettivamente male, sanno solo come sfruttare i punti deboli dell'avversario o provocare in esso falle caratteriali.



Si rende superfluo il mio intervento.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con il Real su 3 Semifinali 1 la doveva vincere, ma è un vincente e 5 semifinali perse su 7 è sfiga...altro che c..o
> 
> P:S: http://www.milanworld.net/titoli-discussioni-importante-vt7831.html#post377281
> 30 anni hai...credo


Di cui una vinta contro il Deportivo miracolato da noi e una vinta grazie a un vulcano, a 1 gol in fuorigioco, una punizione inventata, 1 gol regolare non dato agli avversari, 2 rigori non dati agli avversari.

P.S. si scrive P.S. non P:S:


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Gennaio 2014)

Può non piacere Mourinho,può non piacere il suo gioco,il suo modo di fare,ma dire che vince solo per fortuna o solo grazie ai soldi spesi (come se gli altri non spendessero,pffff) è contro il buon senso,visto tutto quello che ha vinto in diverse squadre in diversi paesi,è frutto di antipatia dai.......


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A casa mia 5 semifinali perse su 7 non è sfiga ma incapacità... e qualcuno continua a dire che è l'allenatore migliore del mondo... ma in quale mondo scusate?





E ripeto: non citare cifre che poi rovini l'incanto dei mourignani, eppoi si sa che Murigno ha allenato solo squadrette...inoltre se si dovesse fare un calcolo dei soldi che le squadre di Murigno hanno speso non credo che si andrebbe troppo lontano dal miliardo di euro, già ma lui vince perchè è bravo....


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sta roba che Mourinho è il miglior allenatore è una boiata. Mediaticamente esaltato


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Gennaio 2014)

paisley è quello che ha vinto più coppe campioni/champions, ed è a quota tre.
se mourinho ne vince un'altra condivide il record assoluto con l'albionico.
non male per un incapace.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Può non piacere Mourinho,può non piacere il suo gioco,il suo modo di fare,ma dire che vince solo per fortuna o solo grazie ai soldi spesi (come se gli altri non spendessero,pffff) è contro il buon senso,visto tutto quello che ha vinto in diverse squadre in diversi paesi,è frutto di antipatia dai.......


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

L'allenatore più forte del mondo è Carlos Bianchi che a 64 anni ha già vinto 4 Libertadores e 3 Intercontinentali.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2014)

E' un grande allenatore. Poi avrà anche fallito, ma tutti i grandi hanno momenti si e momenti no.


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ma scusate chiariamoci le idee: si parla di trofei in senso assoluto, di trofei in rapporto alle possibilità della squadra o di bel gioco? O di una combinazione delle tre?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Di cui una vinta contro il Deportivo miracolato da noi e una vinta grazie a un vulcano, a 1 gol in fuorigioco, una punizione inventata, 1 gol regolare non dato agli avversari, 2 rigori non dati agli avversari.
> 
> P.S. si scrive P.S. non P:S:



okok

ti sei salvato con questa stupidaggine perchè non sapevi che dire


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> okok
> 
> ti sei salvato con questa stupidaggine perchè non sapevi che dire


Già


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Può non piacere Mourinho,può non piacere il suo gioco,il suo modo di fare,ma dire che vince solo per fortuna o solo grazie ai soldi spesi (come se gli altri non spendessero,pffff) è contro il buon senso,visto tutto quello che ha vinto in diverse squadre in diversi paesi,è frutto di antipatia dai.......



In ogni caso Lollo, lascia perdere quello che è stato riportato.
Ciò che intendevo io è che è comunque un allenatore che ha vinto molto dopo che gli è stata costruita una squadra apposta per farlo.
Questo è innegabile... o no? Al Porto ha chiesto X giocatori. Andato al Chelsea ha chiesto X giocatori. All'Inter pure. Al Real idem.. cioé è sempre stato accontentato.. Tanti altri allenatori hanno vinto ma non in questo modo. Poi, idea mia, frutto anche di antipatia..sicuramente.
E con una squadra fatta per vincere tutto, ha vinto molto poco. Al Real ha fallito l'obbiettivo Champion, che per Perez è l'unico vero obbiettivo. Vedremo adesso Carletto che farà..


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma scusate chiariamoci le idee: si parla di trofei in senso assoluto, di trofei in rapporto alle possibilità della squadra o di bel gioco? O di una combinazione delle tre?



Comunque la vedi, non è il migliore.
E' questo il bello.
Ma sicuramente c'è chi fa una sommatoria tipo media ponderata geometrica dei tre fattori scontando i risultati giornalistici nei giorni dispari dei mesi che cominciano con la prima parte dell'alfabeto, e allora diventa un eroe.


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma scusate chiariamoci le idee: si parla di trofei in senso assoluto, di trofei in rapporto alle possibilità della squadra o di bel gioco? O di una combinazione delle tre?



Ma che domande fai? È ovvio no... Il parametro più giusto sai qual'è? Quello che ti ritorna più utile per portare aventi le tue convinzioni... Se ti interessa:

Chi ha il palmares più lungo: Ferguson
Chi ha il palmares continentale europeo più lungo: Paisley
Chi ha il palmares continentale americano più lungo: Bianchi
Chi ha il palmares italiano più lungo: credo Trapattoni
Chi ha il palmares internazionale più lungo: credo Bianchi
Chi ha il palmares delle coppe del mondo più lungo: Pozzo 
Chi ha il palmares più lungo prima dei 42 anni: Guardiola
Chi ha il palmares del Milan più lungo: Rocco
Chi ha fatto giocare meglio il Milan: Sacchi
Chi c'è l'ha più lungo: Seedorf
Chi ha cambiato la storia del calcio: Michels
Chi ha la lingua più lunga: Mourinho
Chi ha il palmares misto (club e nazionale) più lungo: del Bosque
Chi ha la serie di scuse più lunga: Mazzarri
Chi ha il palmares misto (club e nazionale) più lungo ed è dell'ariete: Lippi
ecc. ecc.

Dipende solo da chi vuoi promuovere per sentirti più figo...


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Comunque la vedi, non è il migliore.
> E' questo il bello.
> Ma sicuramente c'è chi fa una sommatoria tipo media ponderata geometrica dei tre fattori scontando i risultati giornalistici nei giorni dispari dei mesi che cominciano con la prima parte dell'alfabeto, e allora diventa un eroe.



Ma io sono d'accordo con te. Non è il migliore in nessuna delle tre categorie (potrebbero essercene benissimo altre), nè in una loro combinazione (anche perché al Real ha speso l'inverosimile e raccolto pochissimo). Forse in sbruffonaggine davanti ai media, magari è il più esaltato dai media nel mondo. Magari tra qualche anno ne riparleremo, ma ora a mio avviso non è affatto il migliore


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma che domande fai? È ovvio no... Il parametro più giusto sai qual'è? Quello che ti ritorna più utile per portare aventi le tue convinzioni... Se ti interessa:
> 
> Chi ha il palmares più lungo: Ferguson
> Chi ha il palmares continentale europeo più lungo: Paisley
> ...





Arrigo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]: evitiamo di usare parole come "stupidaggine" per descrivere altri post. Si rispetta le opinioni di tutti qua dentro.Detto un'infinità di volte. 
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION] 
un post con "yep" "già" o solo faccine sono da evitare. Lo abbiamo detto tante volte, non siamo in una chat e non si scrive tanto per aumentare il numero dei messaggi. O scriviamo "bene" oppure evitiamo.

Grazie


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque importante l'osservazione di qualcuno sui giocatori. Ha sempre chiesto per milioni e milioni e ha sempre ricevuto. Secondo questa base Guidolin dovrebbe essere uno dei migliori allenatori italiani, e secondo me così è; non viene riconosciuto tale solo per la mancanza di trofei



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
> un post con "yep" "già" o solo faccine sono da evitare. Lo abbiamo detto tante volte, non siamo in una chat e non si scrive tanto per aumentare il numero dei messaggi. O scriviamo "bene" oppure evitiamo.



Nel mio post non ho scritto solo faccine, e doveva essere una continuazione al post subito postato in precedenza. Comunque ricevuto!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A casa mia 5 semifinali perse su 7 non è sfiga ma incapacità... e qualcuno continua a dire che è l'allenatore migliore del mondo... ma in quale mondo scusate?



E' sempre la solita storia 
-Se vinci hai fortuna, hai fatto spendere tanto oppure hai la squadra più forte al mondo
-Se non vinci sei incapace... 
(Questo vale solo con Mourinho)

Mourinho è il migliore al mond, dico questo per la continuità dei trofei vinti in questo secolo. Ed è un dato di fatto.
Al real ha fallito? assolutamente. Doveva vincere la CL è non ci è riuscito.
9 anni su 10 ha sempre portato almeno un trofeo. Con 4 squadre diverse in 4 paesi diversi. Nessuno ha avuto una continuità come la sua negli ultimi 10 anni, forse solo Ancelotti (che però è rimasto qualche anno in più senza portare niente) 

Possiamo dire che Mourinho è antipatico ed arrogante. Ok.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]: evitiamo di usare parole come "stupidaggine" per descrivere altri post. Si rispetta le opinioni di tutti qua dentro.Detto un'infinità di volte.
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
> un post con "yep" "già" o solo faccine sono da evitare. Lo abbiamo detto tante volte, non siamo in una chat e non si scrive tanto per aumentare il numero dei messaggi. O scriviamo "bene" oppure evitiamo.
> 
> Grazie



tifo'o stupidaggine l'ho scritto per questa frase del maestro "P.S. si scrive P.S. non P:S:" non certo per l'opinione che ha su Mourinho...ci mancherebbe


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Comunque importante l'osservazione di qualcuno sui giocatori. Ha sempre chiesto per milioni e milioni e ha sempre ricevuto. Secondo questa base Guidolin dovrebbe essere uno dei migliori allenatori italiani, e secondo me così è; non viene riconosciuto tale solo per la mancanza di trofei
> 
> 
> 
> Nel mio post non ho scritto solo faccine, e doveva essere una continuazione al post subito postato in precedenza. Comunque ricevuto!



Ok nessun' problema scusa. Stesso discorso 

per [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] credevo che ti riferivi al post. 

Chiuso Off Topic


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2014)

Anche Trapattoni ha vinto più di Mourinho e in 4 paesi diversi, inoltre credo sia l'unico allenatore ad aver vinto tutte le competizioni internazionali, eppure non mi pare che il Trap goda della fama di miglior allenatore del mondo...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Gennaio 2014)

trapattoni, paisley, ferguson...
questo c'ha 50 anni, eh? quando avrà l'età di fergie tireremo le somme.
ma poi il trap può vantare giusto tre titoli nazionali in più (tra cui il ridicolissimo campionato austriaco).
in europa è praticamente una champions vs. due coppe uefa+coppa delle coppe.
tra cinque anni 'sto confronto diverrà improbo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con il Real su 3 Semifinali 1 la doveva vincere, ma è un vincente e 5 semifinali perse su 7 è sfiga...altro che c..o
> 
> P:S: http://www.milanworld.net/titoli-discussioni-importante-vt7831.html#post377281
> 30 anni hai...credo


Se su 7 semifinali ne perdi 5 non è sfiga, mica lanciano la monetina per decidere chi va in finale  

Poi la possiamo girare come vogliamo. Ad esempio che contro il Barcelona ha fatto una rapina o che se su 7 semifinali ne perde 5 vuol dire che magari non sei poi un gran vincente o chiederci perchè Mourinho che perde 5 semifinali è un vincente e Ancelotti è un mediocre...

La verità come sempre sta nel mezzo. E' un grande allenatore, come ce ne sono a decine in giro che magari non hanno la sua personalità


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> trapattoni, paisley, ferguson...
> questo c'ha 50 anni, eh? quando avrà l'età di fergie tireremo le somme.
> ma poi il trap può vantare giusto tre titoli nazionali in più (tra cui il ridicolissimo campionato austriaco).
> in europa è praticamente una champions vs. due coppe uefa+coppa delle coppe.
> tra cinque anni 'sto confronto diverrà improbo.


Le tre Coppe Uefa e la Coppa delle Coppe di 20-30 anni fa erano certo quelle di adesso. All'epoca la Coppa Campioni la giocavano solo le vincenti dei campionati nazionali, le altre giocavano la Coppa Uefa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se su 7 semifinali ne perdi 5 non è sfiga, mica lanciano la monetina per decidere chi va in finale
> 
> Poi la possiamo girare come vogliamo. Ad esempio che contro il Barcelona ha fatto una rapina o che se su 7 semifinali ne perde 5 vuol dire che magari non sei poi un gran vincente o chiederci perchè Mourinho che perde 5 semifinali è un vincente e Ancelotti è un mediocre...
> 
> La verità come sempre sta nel mezzo. E' un grande allenatore, come ce ne sono a decine in giro che magari non hanno la sua personalità



è stato anche sfortunato (con il Bayern è uscito ai rigori e anche contro il Liverpool 2007), contro Barca non poteva fare niente era il miglior Barca di Sempre...mentre contro il Borussia è stato una capra

cmq avrei pagato per avere quel Chelsea in finale nel 2005...li ammazzavamo
mentre nel 2007 ci avrebbero spaccato loro


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]: evitiamo di usare parole come "stupidaggine" per descrivere altri post. Si rispetta le opinioni di tutti qua dentro.Detto un'infinità di volte.
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
> un post con "yep" "già" o solo faccine sono da evitare. Lo abbiamo detto tante volte, non siamo in una chat e non si scrive tanto per aumentare il numero dei messaggi. O scriviamo "bene" oppure evitiamo.
> 
> Grazie



Tifo chiedo scusa, è una cosa che so. Era per rispondere/non rispondere a una provocazione iniziata dopo una correzione di un titolo, (dopo mille post sgrammaticati) di un utente che adesso fa il permaloso per i congiuntivi sballati, in modo abbastanza rapido.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Le tre Coppe Uefa e la Coppa delle Coppe di 20-30 anni fa erano certo quelle di adesso. All'epoca la Coppa Campioni la giocavano solo le vincenti dei campionati nazionali, le altre giocavano la Coppa Uefa



mourinho la uefa l'ha vinta quasi undici anni fa, non adesso. e a quel tempo era ancora una signora coppa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Tifo chiedo scusa, è una cosa che so. Era per rispondere/non rispondere a una provocazione iniziata dopo una correzione di un titolo, (dopo mille post sgrammaticati) di un utente che adesso fa il permaloso per i congiuntivi sballati, in modo abbastanza rapido.



ma dico io, santo cielo a me non mi va di incaz zarmi su un Forum, l'ho detto mille volte che vengo per svagarmi, ma non posso tollerare delle bambinate del genere...hai fatto un chiaro riferimento a me su un altro Topic...post e titoli sgrammaticati da parte mia non sono problemi tuoi
permaloso poi fa ridere...non me la prendo mai con nessuno
ora basta hai 30 anni non capisco come ti va a rompere le scatole su un Forum


----------



## allenlee (21 Gennaio 2014)

Mediaticamente esaltato


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Gennaio 2014)

allenlee ha scritto:


> Mediaticamente esaltato



il suo principale merito è proprio questo..


----------



## Belfast Boy (23 Gennaio 2014)

Il miglior barzellettiere al limite...Ancelotti e Ferguson gli mangiano in testa quando vogliono come tattica e spogliatoio, dal lato mediatico prende paga invece da Klopp.
Detto questo: reputo Mourinho un GRANDE allenatore, sarei un pazzo od un cieco a non pensarlo, ma non il migliore di tutti.


----------

